# [Chinese NR] Zhouheng Sun 3x3 single 7.56



## YYT (Aug 23, 2011)

[youku]XMjk3MzY5NTQ0[/youku]
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk3MzY5NTQ0.html

Zhouheng Sun(孙舟横,user name [Onionhoney]) official 3x3 single NR 7.56 solve
scramble:*F'D2 B2 F' U2 L U' R2 B F U R' F2 U' F2 D U'*
cross:x D2 L' R' u' R
F2L:R' U' R
y' R' U' R
y‘ U2 R' F R F' R' U' R
R U'2 R' U R U'2 R' U y' R' U' R
Oll: U R' U' R U y r U R' U' r’ R
Pll: M2 U' M U'2 M' U' M2
53Moves/7.56sec≈7.0106 TPS


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh. Thanks for editting. Too bad the average was a failure, though.


----------



## wavelet (Aug 23, 2011)

video by me .哈哈哈哈哈哈哈


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 23, 2011)

do u have a video of Yuhui Xu's 31.xx 3x3 bld solve?


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 23, 2011)

wavelet said:


> video by me .哈哈哈哈哈哈哈


 
yeah. also thanks for recording...btw why was it shaking so much? Could've captured that jump.


----------



## joey (Aug 23, 2011)

onionhoney u so cute :3


----------



## wavelet (Aug 23, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> yeah. also thanks for recording...btw why was it shaking so much? Could've captured that jump.




congratz!!
i happened to shout at the built-in microphone of the camero so the voice was a little 囧
i can't remember if i was watching you through camera lens or directly. perhaps failure to control it myself under that circumstance....


----------



## zbyxzh (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats on your 3rd time 3x3 NR！

BTW my first post at SS LOL


----------



## Godmil (Aug 23, 2011)

nice one!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 23, 2011)

gratz!


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 23, 2011)

im loving the reaction


----------

